# Answering the phone in bed



## kelly387 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok, I feel like this is something out of a movie, but unfortunately it actually happened earlier this evening. 

The house phone rang while my husband and I were starting to fool around in bed. Our phone says the number aloud, so we knew it was his parents. He said he wasn't answering and I was relieved. 

Next thing we know, his cell phone is ringing. Ugh, ok we think maybe it's important then. I'm not upset he answered it because I thought it really may be serious (of course it wasnt). What I AM mad about is that he continued to talk to his father for 20 minutes. About nothing!!! Just cutting the breeze about nothing important. Maybe mad isn't even the word...I'm more sad. To me, he chose a conversation over his wife who was naked in bed waiting for him!

I got dressed and went to the living room. I told him I have nothing to say to him and I hope he enjoyed the conversation. He went to sleep (2 hours earlier than normal) and now I'm left here alone and upset. Any thoughts? Am I overreacting?


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd say cut him some slack. It's kind of hard to say "I need to go, my wife's here naked" to your parents.

You should have used that to your advantage: you could have started doing things to him to see how long he could keep his voice under control and not betray what was going on.


----------



## kelly387 (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought about it but if he did that to me while my mom was on the phone..I'd be upset. I didn't expect him to say the truth like that. How about "Ok, dad...we're just getting ready for dinner." Or anything! I just feel like if he really wanted to be with me, he would have come up with something.


----------



## MrsInPain (Feb 5, 2010)

Is your sex life otherwise okay? If so, I'd say drop it. It was rude, at most, but nothing totally serious. 

If your sex life is not okay, I doubt this phone call was a serious reason why. Do you have intimacy issues? Are you self-conscious? Perhaps you should voice that to the hubby. Maybe tell him, "The phone call was not really that big of a deal, but lately I've haven't been feeling all that attractive so I sort of felt like that feeling was validated by you carrying on that conversation." Then see what he says. Men often don't realize when they do dumb things.


----------



## kelly387 (Feb 10, 2010)

lol It is true he often doesnt realize dumb things he does...

But actually, yes you're right about us having some intimacy problems lately. I was on birth control that killed my sex drive and I've just recently switched and got it back. I've constantly been trying to 'make it up to him' since I finally...feel like myself again! But yeah...this didn't happen at the best time I guess. 

You're right, it was rude. I guess I need to figure out how to get over it


----------



## f1r3f1y3 (Dec 8, 2009)

I seriously wish this was the kind of problems my wife and I had, but alas, ours are always relationship busting, all out mental, pretty much no point on living kind of problems.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

If doing things to him while he was on the phone would have been going too far, you should have gotten out a vibrator and started taking care of yourself right there in front of him.

Some guys you just have to whack on the nose with a rolled-up newspaper.


----------



## sooner2000 (Feb 11, 2010)

I wouldn't answer the phone in bed, but that's just me. And if I did because I thought it was an emergency and it wasn't, then I would get off the phone as quick as possible!


----------



## keefer (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I guess it all depends on the relationship with his father. Mine recently was near death, so even though we talk about nothing for eons it seems, I am glad that I still get to talk to him.

Of course I would have said
"Dad, I need to call you back in about 3 minutes" :lol:


----------



## sooner2000 (Feb 11, 2010)

keefer said:


> Of course I would have said
> "Dad, I need to call you back in about 3 minutes" :lol:


Nice!


----------



## MrsInPain (Feb 5, 2010)

keefer said:


> Of course I would have said
> "Dad, I need to call you back in about 3 minutes" :lol:


:rofl: 3 MINUTES?! Sheeeeeeeesh... not giving yourself too much credit there are, ya?


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Kelly,
time for a training session - you just tell him that he needs to promise that next time he will simply pick up the phone and say hello - and right after they reply he will say "this isn't a good time for me to talk, can I call you back later today or tomorrow?" thats all. Very simple question. If they ask if he is in the middle of something he just needs to say "yes". If they are nosy he can just say "I will explain later" thats all. YOU need to come first to him as you are his wife - his parents only come first in an emergency. 




kelly387 said:


> I thought about it but if he did that to me while my mom was on the phone..I'd be upset. I didn't expect him to say the truth like that. How about "Ok, dad...we're just getting ready for dinner." Or anything! I just feel like if he really wanted to be with me, he would have come up with something.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Why not do both?

Have sex and answer the phone? 



Although I would hand the phone off during that moment. . .here. . .hold on. . .I gotta step out for a second. . .I'm handing the phone to my wife.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I was joking of course but my girlfriend and I were discussing this last night - how sex is best when it's varied.

There's sleepy sex, making love, F##$ing, quickies, pro-creating sex, and casual sex and probalby others I haven't thought of.

I joked if she gets a phone call she has to take, it doesn't have to end. . .I can finish without her. She laughed since she talks to her older sister a lot (she's real talkative).

Seriously though, I used to be hung-up, even as the guy as the other partner having to be totally into it. In a way, you experienced what a lot of guys experience - the woman not being into it when the guy is.

So, welcome to our world, just a little twist.

I think it's fine once in awhile if he lay there on his back while you ride him and get your rocks off. Try it, you may like it.

The penis is a 3rd party in the bedroom anyway. It can be erect while he's carrying on a conversation. At least I can. (orgasming is another matter)


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

i once answered the phone when my female hot boss called me when my wife was riding me, and a whispered to keep going , great memory!!


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Just tell him "I finished" and go on about your day. No fuss.


----------

